# What's your Commander's name?



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

We all like fluff, so have you given your army's commander a name? I called mine Commander Garth of the 181st Harakoni Warhawks. He's a HSO. He is always closely followed by Lt Veldt (roleplay, anyone?), captain of the aerial squadrons supporting the regiment. So how about your's?


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

My fluff had to change because GW re-wrote parts of it for me, but... my SM commander is Captain Allectus, captain of the 8th Company, but temporarily seconded to the 2nd Co, while the Captain of the 2nd Co and the rest of the company are "elsewhere"... and my scout segeant is Sgt Gordianus (he's in line for a promotion to Captain of the 10th Co). All my sergeants have names, some of my troopers too.

My Warboss is called Glom Gororky ("Stupid Red Ork"). His WAAAAAGH! is WAAAAAGH! Gororky; many of the units and/or nobs have names, including "Grubdakka Orkyzag" ('cunning-attack-green-lightning') or the Green Storm Commandos (they're my faves). 

My beginnings of an IG army... you get the drift?








(this is my special fluffy cyclops)


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

The commander of the Morbid Progeny is a giant amoung marines, known as T'an-Marduk. It is unknown whether he is actually Captain Forzarius, formally of the Celestial Children's 6th company.

For full background on the Morbid Progeny, check out the link in my signiture.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Chief Librarian Beetroot the Fister - Wielder of the Big Headed Blue Vein Staff


For short - "Root" or Beeeeetroooooooooooot!!!!


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

You're kidding right Jez?


----------



## Drahc (Apr 9, 2008)

I can't think of a name for my Canoness at the moment. Can somebody help me out?


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Doris.
Marianne.
Lucretia.
Ethel.
Alicia.
Florence.
Laurielle.
Artemis.
Betty.
Bertha.
Mariella.
Nancy.
Peggy-Sue.

I dunno, give us some clues eh?


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Beeeeeeetrooooooooooot!!!!!!!!!

erm....<ahem.> yes. 

well, i haven't really named anyone quite yet...except for my inquisitor. he shall be named Tiberius. which is ironic, as =][= is the only army i don't actually have models for at the moment....


----------



## Graveblade (Apr 9, 2008)

Chaos Lord Geryon 

Abdizur of the night (chaos Scoraer)


----------



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

well there Bailean, captain of the blood angels 4th company, chaplain xerxes the companys most senior chaplain and i have two librarians that im trying to think up names for currently


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

chaos lord - BakanoAkuma (which means Idiot Devil)


----------



## IronSnake9 (Mar 15, 2008)

Commander Seydon of the Iron Snakes (In the book 'brothers of the snake' he is actully the chapter master but what the heck!)


----------



## Tiberius (Dec 15, 2007)

loyalist42 said:


> well, i haven't really named anyone quite yet...except for my inquisitor. he shall be named Tiberius. which is ironic, as =][= is the only army i don't actually have models for at the moment....


I like that name :good:


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

HAHA tiberius


Well there is the awesome 115$ chapter master Venar "Empty-Stare" 
Captain Septimus "Fire Face" of the 13th tank hunters company 
Epistolary Leonard Pip


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm still building my first army, but my Daemon Prince is Malthiss the Deceiver.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Colonel Percival G. Butts, Mordian Paramilitary, Commanding.


----------



## GoRy (Apr 1, 2008)

Chapter-Master is called Dariel Castus, Chief Librarian is called Vel Falco.

Or so my army list claims, anyway. It could be lying.

(edit: yes, thats where I got the name from for my IG major in my so far pretty poor fiction post)


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

I have 3 Commanders. One is Typhus so not my fluff obviously.

There is....

General Foulacy The Re-Born, Foulacy was second in command of the Terminus Est. Until Typhus mistook him for a loyalist when infact Foulcay was also a desendent of Barburus and a half Human Overlords Son... Typhus slaughtered him, Foulacy had but nothing of a half chance as the Manreaper sliced through his armour and cut through his back.
But Nurgle was reluctant in blessing him with another chance, he blessed Foulacy with every Plague Nurgle held, each one went through him, each one slowly reviving his dead broken body back to its full strength.
Foulacy arose, on the Plague Planet on which Mortarion called home, on the tallest altar on the tallest tower Mortarion said, "go, my son, spread through the imperium like a contagion unleashed... He rose to his feet and screamed with what lungs and breath still drue from his body.

He took command of the Plague Ship "Cholerus Contagion" Named after what Mortarion told him.

(Picture of Foulacy Coming soon when ive finished some highliting)

Then there is My Daemon Prince named Diabolus

See DP... clearer pic comin soon


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Golden Eagles,
Force Commander: Caledor
Chief Librarian: Kethra
Master of Sanctity: Asmond

Inquisition,
Inquisitor: Magnus Dolor

Knights of Redemption,
Force Commander: Karason
Captain of the 6th: Valoris

Think that's about it.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

My Grey Knights Grand Master is called Constantine and fluff wise is close friends with Captain Blake of the Blood Angels 9th assault company and Inquisitor Soloman Tarik and his Deathwatch honour guard. All were involved in a secret mission agains chaos corrupted orks which afterwards they shared a close bond together. To represent this they have a small gold star painted on their armour. I use this for fluff for my apocolypes games.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Insane Lord, Yssimal(Took a lascannon to the face and survived...albeit slightly crazy)
Sighing Sorceror, Lozses

Power Clawed Asp Champion, Sscythzox
Lightning Clawed Asp Champion, Hemnox
Power Bladed Asp Champion, Myszox


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Nope, sadly my Librarian is called Beetroot.

The hardest Chenopodiaceae you've ever met!!!


----------



## seldom (Apr 18, 2008)

Chapter - Dragon Guard(Salamander gene)
Chapter Master - High Chief Tanumafili
Pacific Island based charactersand chapter


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Hellclaw (Nov 29, 2007)

My Guard commander is Colonel Barett of the Valhallan 201st regiment.
My space wolves are led by Wolf Lord Hellclaw (surprise? )
My Daemonhunters Inquisitor Lord is Vadril Leeraz (Hes a valhallan and often works with the 201st)
My Chameleons space marines commander (slamanders sucessor chapter) is Master Ildas Ves
Still working on a name for my Grey Knights grand master, oh and my Tau Shas'o is called Black Flame, but cant remember what that is in Tau right now


----------



## Ferrus Manus 93 (Apr 17, 2008)

my captain is lord Egil Njarlson, captain of the 1st company, scions of the wolf.


----------



## Purge (Mar 24, 2008)

Imperial Guard Colonel Maenpaa of the Cadian 942nd (or M Bison...)... named after one of my fave musicians, Jari Maenpaa!

My CSM general is Kharn the Betrayer, aka Chuck Norris.

My necron lord is 'daft c***'.

My vampire lord is Johan Von Drake, the rest of the vamps are Annette Von Drake, Olavi the Red and Kurt Natfodd.

That's it for the moment!


----------



## Truthiness08 (Jan 17, 2008)

Longrod VonHugenstein


----------



## blitz451 (Apr 4, 2008)

Truthiness08 said:


> Longrod VonHugenstein


I'm way to old be laughing at this.........but i am. :laugh:


----------



## Brother Enok (Apr 17, 2008)

My DIY Marines: Formerly Master Bhall. but he died 
Now led by head Chaplain Metatron...whos soon to be in a dreadnought. ho hum, glory for the Emporer and all that.


----------



## Brother_Azrael (Apr 22, 2008)

Hmmm i have to pick a HQ commander before i make up names


----------



## seldom (Apr 18, 2008)

My chapter Master name is : Tanumafili. Chapter has Salamander gene seed and based on Polynisian culture from the Pacific Islands.
Alot of Hawaiian, Samoan and Fijian influences.


----------



## CyDoN (Dec 21, 2007)

Naz'Bigor is the name after many changes.

Naz from Nazgûl and Bigor obviously from the Deamon Abigor who governeth 60 Legions of Spirits in christian religion.


----------



## Ljohnson (Apr 14, 2008)

I just spit my water all over my plasma screen. Jezzie that is about funniest thing I've seen on this site. Hard to type still laughing about it. You make every 20+ year old guy about 12 again. Thanks.....


----------



## Deacon316 (Apr 23, 2008)

Lucretia Desceant...Cannoness

I am going to need to work on my naming a bit


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

Commander Dragonreef.


----------



## Galebread (Apr 7, 2008)

To celebrate my first completed HQ model, I've made myself a microwave meal of lasagne, and as such had subsequently named him after it in a fit of lunacy. But hey, he did fit the category with 'cheese' colours here and there.

So, I hereby declare that I've sanctioned my new Captain as Captain Lasagne.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

My SM commander is High Judge Ezekiel Ramakien, and my CSM is Sorceror Lord Adrian Zadakiel.

-Dirge


----------



## CommanderDuskstorm (Jan 31, 2008)

My Tau commander is Shas'O Duskstorm, my Witchhunter Inquisitor is Inquisitor Silas Lazarus, my SM Chaplain is Brother Karver, and my Daemonhunter Inquisitor is Inquisitor Phenex Belial. I still have to work on my SM Commander, my IG HSO and Jr.O., and a bunch of Commisars.


----------



## Maxwell256 (Mar 15, 2008)

Brigadier General Alexander MaxWell


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Mine is Keith


----------



## godofwar (Mar 23, 2008)

Warbreed the Bloody of the Worldeater 16th Assault Company (Brass Scorpions)


----------



## ChaosKen60 (May 2, 2008)

*The Metal Kings Commander*

Sorcerer Lord Coinneach Painsgrace of the Metal Kings


----------



## Lord Commander Erus (May 1, 2008)

Depends on the army:

Pre-Heresy Space Wolves: Bjorn the Fell-Handed/Leman Russ
BA Successor Black Saints: The Lord Crusader Adonis
Radical =][= : Inquisitor Julius Sedaire
6th Grand Company Emperors Children CSM: Lord Commander Erus
'Unamed' CC IG Regiment: Colon Reiasan Heitzman


----------



## Dark Apostle Loren (May 1, 2008)

Word Bearers I have Dark Apostle Lorenzo Calvacon, Seconded by the Sorceror Count Iblis

And I have a Lt for the Word Bearers a Chaos lord in his Own right in Lord Corinth.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Despite owning precisely none of my 40K general models I have already named my Tau general Shas'el Au'taal Y't'suam. Some of you may recognise that from a short story series of mine that I ended up giving up on, and that's because they are one and the same.


----------



## xerhos (Apr 23, 2008)

I have recently started a chaos army devoted to slaanesh their name is sons of Caine(coulnt do any better) and my chaos lords name is suprise suprise Caine!!

the story goes that some unknown chapter(havent made up a name for em yet) are sent to deal with a chaos army(not that big one and caine leads the loyal sm) and so they do but as the battle rages on some of the loyalists ally with the enemy well the remayning loyalists are in big drouble(caine is still loyal)caine is able to kill the chaos lord but he has not enought men to destroy the chaos army then the imperium sents more soldiers this time sisters of battle the remayning sm soon understand that the sob are coming to kill the chaos forces and they think that they wont believe that the remaining loyal sm arent tainted by chaos so they had to ally with the chaos space marines to survive!! oh and Caine soon rises as the new chaos lord.

tell me if anything is wrong whith that story plz not an expert on warhammer 40k world


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Mine is 'Kharos the Wicked' Daemon Prince of Khorne


----------



## Dialgus (May 7, 2008)

Chaos Lord Dialgus of the Dark Fist's legion.Armed with a Deamon weapon and a combi-bolter.His kill count is currently at 194. 50 of them in one small 2,000 point battle against the Eldar.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

For my Blood Ravens: Brother-Librarian Ramesh
For my Pre-Heresy Ultramarines: Brother-Captain Lucius Verenus. (and the Dread is Titus Pullo).


----------



## da big boss (May 1, 2008)

good one my commander is adamus ventris


----------



## Franki (May 7, 2008)

my chaos sorcerer is called Ser Del Mundo "of the world" i think is the translation. 

My chaos lord is called Kingsley.... heh heh heh 

my Imperial Guard commander is Kalian Maritus (captain of the 3rd Mezanoid rifles)


----------



## cobly (May 9, 2008)

My Chaos Sorcerer is tentatively named "Slappy" until I can come up with something better and my DP is named "Bolt Magnet" for now.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I got bored one day and made an entire Chapter Roster for my Space Marines, down to the points level and everything. The sad thing is that I have about 90% of the Chapter...and most of it's painted... I'm really just missing armoury assets... 

Lions Rampant Chapter Master: Master Acro DeLuciano, Lord Elysee
1st Company: Brother-Captain Galvus Drako
2nd Company: Brother-Captain Porthos
3rd Company: Brother-Captain Valentinian
4th Company: Brother-Captain Tartanus
5th Company: Brother-Captain Athos d'Elysee
6th Company: Brother-Captain Tauro
7th Company: Brother-Captain Berian
8th Company: Brother-Captain Rhiannus
9th Company: Brother-Captain Decius
10th Company: Brother-Captain Cyrico

If you're feeling particularly bored, I might suggest you check out the entire Chapter Roster, which you can find here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=2888


As for my mobs of Chaos Space Marines...
-Lord of the 17th Sons of Horus Grand Company: Tullius Satrael
-The leader of my Thousand Sons warband (whom I had long before it was cool to have Thousand Sons): Sentret, Black Mage of Prospero
-The lord of my Angels of Ecstasy, my Slaanesh renegades, is yet unnamed, but I've started referring to him as "Big Pole Dude" as both a big dick joke since he's marked Slaanesh, and because he's carrying a banner that would put most WHFB battle standard bearers to shame.

Then there are the assorted lesser sorcerers, aspiring champions, etc. I have a bad habit of naming all my models. It gives me something to do with my time...


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

Aesir Knights Chapter Master: Rindaris Synth'rad
Deathwatch Master: Severus Gilyand

... I havn't gone quite as insane as Son and named all my captains and such, but given time I probably will.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Chaos Lord Thardus "Wallbreaker" of the IW 4th company 
All my champions will have names, my vehicules already have (my favorite Dreadnought: Dagoth the demented) , my Titans (if i have) will have names, even some of my heavy weapons will have names!


----------



## Saint7515 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Cause Command Fluff is fun*

Chapter: Black Templars
Fighting Cohort: 33rd Roving Guns

Marshal: Lloyd Xu -{[(Dead)]}-
Castellan: Bixgbe Othello Simon-Sigure (Initials are B.O.S.S.; litterally)
Chaplain: Brother Graven Thomas Kulerstone
Techmarine: Constantine Aris Delvano
Former Champ: Marus DeKain -{[(Dead)]}-
Champion: Kelyveo Ignus Kitsze

Vehicle names
Rhino/Razorback 1: Pelican Successor
Rhino/Razorback 2: Hallow Shot
LRC1: Arbitor (Lost in siege; retaking Keep)
LRC2: Ajudicator (Lost in DE Boarding)
Preditor1: Ferris Morte (Crippled; in repair)
Preditor2: Sagitar (Lost in siege; Retaking Keep)
Rhino/Razorback 3: Satellite Bound (Lost in siege; Retaking Keep)


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

Daemon Prince: Nuthergic


----------



## Hivemind Demeter (Nov 6, 2007)

Kau'ui Kunas'Ka

Aun’Vre D'yanoi J'kaara Gue "The Mirror Being" 

Shas’O Sa’cea Aloh Or’Es “O’Aloh - Commander Coldwind” 
Shas’Vre Sa’cea Eurii “Shas’Vre Sting”
Shas’Vre Sa’cea Vral “Shas’Vre Undercut"


Shas’O T’Au Iur'tae'mont Myen “O’Iur’tae’mont - Commander Shell Shock"
Shas’Vre T’Au Elan’Doran “Shas’Vre Strong Calm”
Shas’Vre T’Au N’Ka “Shas’Vre Second Strike”

Three Pirahnas
Kunas "Agile"
Al'Anuk "Small Bird"
Gue'La'B "Human Herder"

Four Hammerheads
Suam'Va "Great Flame" Ion-Head
Yhe'Ka "Tyranid Strike" Ion-Head
Mont'Run "Battle Structure" Rail-Head
Shi'Cha "Victory's Purpose" Rail-Head

1 Skyray "Ol'Shas'Ka" Bright Star


----------



## dizzington esq (Apr 24, 2008)

Necron Lord: Pestilence, Lord of the lost souls


----------



## The Red Thirst (Dec 11, 2007)

Chaplain Juggernaught and Captain Beserkous. (Its for Blood angels FYI)

I really like the names!


----------



## Galebread (Apr 7, 2008)

It's been awhile since I've finished painting my second Captain and first Chaplain, and even longer since the meal that dictates the name of the first Capt., Though now I was feeling bad for the guy, poor kid. So here's a rename of him along with names for the others (including vehicles). Also got a Master, but haven't even glue him together yet...

Chapter: Nocturnal Flame (DIY)
Chapter Master: Master Bonaro Arturius
2nd Company Captain: Brother-Captain Cyriack 'Lasagne' Namthion
2nd Company Chaplain: Brother-Chaplain Galenus Hyselos
4th Company Captain: Brother-Captain Dionisius Larphren

Dreadnoughts:
2nd Company: Vyson
4th Company: 'Marquis' Olbero

Vehicles:
Rhino #1: Twilight Flight
Rhino #2: Sight Seeker
Predator #1: Nocturne Deliverer
Predator #2: Flames of Arturia
Land Raider Crusader: Night's Judgement


----------



## PUGNUS (May 10, 2008)

Well me Fists!

Captain Sonur Hnefi (currently unavaliable but will come back soon...)
Chaplain PUGNUS (current commander, and an original Terran born too. Just wont die)
1st Sergeant Dolor

More on the way when I purchase them...


----------



## Centurian (May 25, 2008)

My Space Marine Comander for the Sons of Ares 2nd Great Company is her ladyship Comander Cyn










For my Black legion its Lord Masterdon the vile 









and for my Dark Eldar its her Wickedness T'sara the Dominaerix of pleasure and pain


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Commander: Black Apostle Vilhelm. is called the Lord of Hatred for his is the deepest ever felt by a chaos marine. a giant in archaic power armor adorned with skulls and the book of lorgar hanging from his waist. he is surrounded by an aura of hate and malice that protects him in battle. weilds his crozius with deadly efficiency.
Captain: Ares the Bloody, blood soaked terminator and equerry to Vilhelm. weilds two power fists of archaic design because he loves to rip his opponents to shreds with his bare hands.
Chosen Champion: Lionel the Prince of Insanety, an assualt captain with a jetpack who weilds two power scimitars and is literally more insane than any chaos marine in his horde. has been known to survive in battle by himself against untold amounts of enemies.
Chaos Sorceror: Tu'Ten The Corrupt, chaos sorceror who weilds a manreaper in the place of a force staff(not much on this guy)

and thats it


----------



## Skambankt (May 28, 2008)

I use a Chaplain based on Lemartes for my Angels Sanguine. I call him Maion, after the angel of self control.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Chapter - Dark Harbingers - BA 2nd founding chapter.

Commander Sarafan - Chapter master.
Chief Librarian Reevan - Lord of the librarium of the Sangre system.
Master of Sanctity - Chaplain Belias
High Sanguinary priest - Brother Augustus
1st company captain - Captain Decius
1st company Chaplain - Chaplain Sarion
4th company captain - Captain Galius
4th company chaplain - Chaplain Alkare
4th compny librarian - librarian Korates.

That's it for now... Will get more though


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

For my vostroyan army the senoir officer is named Romulus Damien and the flagbrearer is his brother Remus Damien


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

Commander Truestrike, leader of the Tau forces of Dan'vlor.

He was a bodyguard to Farsight, but re-joined the Tau after he realised that Farsight wanted to break contact with the Etherals.


----------



## delta555 (May 27, 2008)

lord Admiral Morrison of the 501st legion Spec ops force
they have trained alongside the greatest tyranid fighters in the sectum
and are prepared for any situation
Morrison and his men formd this legion after being kicked out of the orbital defence legion after boarding a tyranid hive ship without authorization in the end leavind the starship with nothing, but the bare parts needed for life and urepareable they were looked on as a disgrace, but many a time have halted the flow of a tyranid invasion

thats my story right there


----------



## Dvil (Apr 22, 2008)

I would state my commender's name, but Broodlords don't have names.


----------



## Gibson (Jun 4, 2008)

I'll tell you my guy's name once I find out how to roughly translate 'Emokiller' into Tau.


----------



## carpediem833 (Jun 6, 2008)

Commander Kendrick Santos, 707th BCT (Brigade Combat Team)

Still working on a special model for him to go with each of the army concepts.

I have the tank commander model, though as yet unpainted (commander of a LR Vanquisher)

A Elysian Drop Troop Platoon (going to give him the ol' air cavalry hat and a cigar and saber)

And just general infantry.

Working also on a (not so) short story of the units exploits.


----------



## The Lord General (Jun 7, 2008)

*Lord-General Bale Chambers of the 51st Phornax Phoenixes*. Hero of Phoenix Island on Armageddon and Bane of the Xenos Tau. 

I won the Phoenix Island Campaign against a friends Orks. The Lord-General had a heroic moment while fighting over the Valkyrie factories (I think that was it). He and his retinue held off a large number of orks while some Grenadiers blew up a supply depot. That battle broke a stale-mate that occurred for 3 turns after I started the campaign off with 3 victories. As for the Taubane part, I just own my friend's Tau. 

*Asher Malaki, Captain of the Swords of the Emperor, 5th Company. * Still working on finishing this army. The model uses the SM Commander set, plus Inq Cortez's thunder hammer and a head from a Bretonnian Knight.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

*Captain Roth Galus Rex, Third Battle Company, Dark Angels Chapter*
Also known as the Gene-Killer (because he hates genestealers, just like i do) or Kill-Stealer behind his back. His best friend is Interrogator-Chaplain Erad Cyphus, the marine hes grooming to take his place is Sergeant Jonas Klane.
He was rectuited from Saemar, a death world inhabited by large saurian creatures that resemble dinosaurs. There are two large tribes of humans that send their best and bravest to hunt these creatures and take them back to the fortified villages for food; those that succeed are given the title "Rex" to show that they have conquered a king lizard.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

captain aster of 5th company the scythes of the imperium
captain janus the 3rd company of the dark angels
commissar macharius of the 99th cadian "widowmakers"


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Cralizec the Burner, Chaos Sorceror of the Blades of Midnight

Chapter Master Eldred Stark of the Swordsworn Chapter. Poor guy has soemthing like five models to represent him.

Alternately, Brother-Chaplain Logan Steiner or Epistolary Jonas Frost will take the field instead for the same chapter.

Brigardier Yuri Volkov of the Combined Brigade (Imperial Guard)

Korbad Hedrippa, Warboss of Waaagh! Gobsmash


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Dark Eldar Army, The Flayed Skull: 
Overall Commander: Archon Kruellagh the Vile 
Second in Command: Dracon Tormtor
Kruellagh's Retinue: Drazhar, the Master of Blades & Incubus Master Rath'ian
Wych Kult of Rapture: Succubus Jayn'sra
Fyara's Raiders, Raider Squad: Sybarite Fyara
The Coldhearts, Warriors: Sybarite Wylh'sal
The Flayers, Warriors: Sybarite Male'dryth
The Commisar Killers, Warriors: Sybarite Vyar'ra
Reavers of Rapture: Succubus Stariak
Hellions of Rapture: Succubus Aryt'lar
Talos: Havok
Dark Judgement, Scourges: Sybarite Farh'akh

Space Marines Chapter, The Wyld Hunt: 
Chapter Master: Hunt Master Teb'rynn Pryce
Second in Command: Reclusiarch Seamus O'Flynn
Master's Command Squad: Sergeant Reorke, Apothecary McKaron, Standard Bearer mac Fionn, Champion Stirling, PFC Dougan, PFC O'Malley
Venerable Dreadnought: Claymore mac Brea
Dreadnought: Herne
Techmarine Malcolm Winters
Tactical Squad, mac Lir's Highlanders
Tactical Squad, Caradoc's Wolfhounds
Scout Squad, Rhyse's Rovers
Devastator Squad, mac Laughren's Fusiliers

Black Legion Strike-force, Manus Nigrum: 
Overall Commander: Abbadon the Despoiler
Auxiliery Commander: Khorne Lord Wolvan
Second in Command: Daemon Prince Torthlak of Tzeentch
Torthlak's Judgement, Terminator Squad: Khorne Champion Madrox
Dreadnought: Captain Rathsen
The Gore-gunners, Marines of Tzeentch: Aspiring Champion Mortarius
The Blood-drunks, Khorne Berzerkers: Skull Champion Heinrich von Horst
The Spleen-eaters, Khorne Berzerkers: Skull Champion Drakenfell

Space Wolf Company, The Highland Wulfen: 
Wolf Lord: Konnar Vargsen
Wolf Guard Battle-Leader: Tyrfang mac Wode
Rune Priest: Woden Stormhowl
Wolf Priest: Angus Steelfang
Venerable Dreadnought: Gunnar Daemonbane
Wolf Guard Standard-bearer: Barghest the Wulfen


Ulth'aer Corsairs: 
Overall Commander: Asurmen, the Hand of Asuryan
Second in Command: Autarch Tathlyn Fellblade
Silence of Ulth'aer, Striking Scorpions: Exarch Khlaidhmor
Song of Ulth'aer, Howling Banshees: Exarch Matheira
Jester's Waltz, Harlequin Troupe: Troupe Master Shandar Berzerkerbane
The Stormbringers, Dire Avengers: Exarch Tar'por
The Storm of Steel, Dire Avengers: Exarch Chi'zhar
The Victorious Dead, Wraithguard: Spiritseer Heiro'thos
The Bane of Kraken, Guardians: Warlock Dir'yon Krakenslayer
The Bloodweavers, Storm Guardians: Warlock Fori'seth
Knights of the Carnifex, Shining Spears: Exarch Tery'lar
The Webspinners, Warp Spiders: Exarch Sr'ryn
Wraithlord Fah'lder
Dark Reapers: Exarch Uorothos


----------



## Gustav Von Koln (Jun 16, 2008)

Major Characters.
Gustav Von Koln. Inquisitor. Ordo Falxus. (Order of the Scythe)
Jonel of Gart. Sanctioned Psyker, Scholastia Arcana
Kim Jel Gong. Lord of Legio Vultaris. (The Vulture Legion, Adeptus Astartes, 13th Founding)


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Tse'sakari.


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

My Grey knights Grand Master is called Constantine.

My Wolf Lord is Lucien Iron Claw.

And my Brood Lord has no name but makes his foes go :scare: right before he rips them to shreds!!!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm far too lazy go to type everything out again... just check out this thread for the entire Chapter Roster for the Astartes Lions Rampant...

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=2888


----------



## Brother Anubus (Feb 26, 2008)

My comander's name is Chapter Master Thanthius of the Son's of Anubus Chapter.
Chapter founder Anubus was killed in a Thunderhawk acident on planet ThirtyFour-TwentyFive. So yea.


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

Chapter-Master Lucius of the Swords of Vengence
Jump pack, Capt. Shrike's body& LC, Black Templar head

Sniper


----------



## Cindare (Jun 15, 2008)

Necrons, yar!

Tomb Guard of Necrontyr-Kish

Arta-Xerxes, God King of Necrontyr-Kish (represented by C'tan Nightbringer)
Lord Omniel, Scorpio Company (Necron Lord)
Lord Naram-Sin, Libra Company (Necron Lord)
Sun-Knight Sargon, Gemini Company (Immortal)
Destroyer Akkad, Aries Company (Destroyer)
Necropolis Baphomet (Monolith)
Necropolis Ankh (Monolith)


----------



## SpaNNerZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Khornate Daemon Prince Goreblud
enough said 
lol

peace out:victory:


----------



## Genki (Jun 17, 2008)

Well I named him Malaki Thiemsert but im not sure what his title should be. Anyone wants to PM some suggestions (so as not to divert from the topic) on what an IG commander's title could be I would be most grateful.


----------



## IronSnake9 (Mar 15, 2008)

give him the title of: Planetary-Defence chief or something high ranking like that.

-snake:biggrin:


----------



## Speaker of Sin (May 23, 2008)

Terminator Lord : Malac'Dssan
Sorceror: Luficius The Impure

As of yet, I only have a handful of Marines, and Two Terminators, so they don't really rule much  ...
But soon, I'll get my other guys finished, and start whacking some SMurfs.


----------



## bean (Jun 11, 2008)

farseer: steve
captain of space marines: gregory
chaos lord:edwin
hive tyrant:mc cubed

mc cubed is my favourite

im currently thinking of a name for my necron lord, im thinking peter, bringer of unpleasentness


----------



## Cindare (Jun 15, 2008)

Genki said:


> Well I named him Malaki Thiemsert but im not sure what his title should be. Anyone wants to PM some suggestions (so as not to divert from the topic) on what an IG commander's title could be I would be most grateful.


I've always thought that Colonel is a good, dignified rank that is high enough to warrant respect, yet low enough (i.e. below General rank) to not be presumptuous.



edit: oh! You're looking for a suffix title. For human ranks, you can simply add the unit name that he commands, stating explicitly (or implicitly) that he's the commander of said unit. For example: Colonel Malaki Thiemsert, 652nd Heavy Assault Cavalry. Or you can do as suggested above and add a function title. For example: General Dwight Eisenhower, Supreme Commander of Allied Forces in Europe. Hope this helps!


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

My Lord Commander is called Bekenel and his 2ic is called Lord Alpheus Volcanus.


----------



## sprldancer (Jul 11, 2008)

Brother Captain Verenus, of the Angels vermilion 1st company


----------



## Jock (Jul 8, 2008)

Hmm my main guys just going to be called Anderson....not very creative judging from the previous answers!


----------



## KRUG_666 (Sep 12, 2007)

My World Eaters are made up of three different Warbands all lead by their own Warlords.

Gath the Death-Walker, Kharn's old battle brother during the Great Crusade, killer of killers, favored of the Blood God.
Blayag the Hated, Commander of the World Eaters Desolater Class ship, the WOEBRINGER, former 3rd company commander. 
Rexxor Artemis, came to power during the invasion of Purgatory 13.
Grom Merciless- AKA, Khorne'e right hand

My Space Marines of the Dragon Hawks chapter( Imperial Fists successors) are led by Lord William Matthias , Chapter master.
Chaplain Forgrim and Captain Alaric Rodrigo lead the first company.

I have more....but its late...


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

Adratus of the Dark Crusaders, an elite branch of the black legion


----------



## Chryos (Jun 26, 2008)

Shas'O'Ke'Ishan'Ka'Mal'Caor - "The Striking Spider"

High Commander of the Void Storm Cadre, Infantry adjunct of the Perdus Rift interdiction defense fleet.


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

Captain Pidgeon or Captain Potato sound good or failing that Bob...only kidding i have a Sergeant Gardia and a trooper Viren and a trooper Honur, i haven't named any of the others...yet!


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Apostle Lord Vael and Prince Dezriel of the work bearers k:


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

Saint Daphine, leader and patron to the Order of the Purging Blade Sororitas. Commander militant of the Ablious system worlds crusade's eastern frontier. 

Demon Prince Alphon, lord of the Alpha legion deep space contingent 'Watchful Serpent'


----------



## Alaric (Jun 10, 2008)

captain T'San of the salamanders 4th company.
and Inquisitor Lord Alaric of the order of the bloody retribution.


----------



## GMMStudios (Apr 1, 2008)

Regimental Commander/Chaplain Richtophen Feichtenstein cruises in a M41 Mach. Vanq.

1st Company command Otto Carius. Vanquisher.

I still need to think of names for my Demolisher and Artillery Companies...


----------



## lomaxxdurang (Jun 24, 2008)

My Guard is Colonel Lowell Wilhelms
1SG Timothi Smith
Lieutenant Bellicos Mock
Gunnery Sergeant JoHan Humphri
Lieutenant Lindzee Lowiri
Gunery Sergeant Antoni Marlar
Lieutenant Lawrence Chastain
Staff Sergeant Lari Smithe

Staff Segeant Michel Watsin
Leads the Trojans (Veteran Inquisitorial Stormtrooper Squad)

Lord Inquisitor Demetrius Blackbane is my all seeing all knowing string puller

Inquisitor Arkturus Palov is my newly promoted Inquisitor who used to be Blackbane's interogator.

I am still trying to create a name for my Company Commander, Chaplain, and Librarian, and other Force Commander for my off shoot of the Raven Guard.


----------



## Hivemind Demeter (Nov 6, 2007)

Kau'ui Kunas'Ka

Aun’Vre D'yanoi J'kaara Gue "The Mirror Being"

Shas’O Sa’cea Aloh Or’Es “O’Aloh - Commander Coldwind”
Shas’Vre Sa’cea Eurii “Shas’Vre Sting”
Shas’Vre Sa’cea Vral “Shas’Vre Undercut"


Shas’O T’Au Iur'tae'mont Myen “O’Iur’tae’mont - Commander Shell Shock"
Shas’Vre T’Au Elan’Doran “Shas’Vre Strong Calm”
Shas’Vre T’Au N’Ka “Shas’Vre Second Strike”

Three Pirahnas
Kunas "Agile"
Al'Anuk "Small Bird"
Gue'La'B "Human Herder"

Four Hammerheads
Suam'Va "Great Flame" Ion-Head
Yhe'Ka "Tyranid Strike" Ion-Head
Mont'Run "Battle Structure" Rail-Head
Shi'Cha "Victory's Purpose" Rail-Head

1 Skyray "Ol'Shas'Ka" Bright Star

For my Marines:

<<; I'm working on that.

Necrons:
Lord: The Golden

: D

And for my Nids?
They don't deserve names, they all die and get replaced. Big love for the nids though.
Retardafex has a name, because he's Retardafex. 

I'll go through my Marines and give them names, I promise.


----------



## lomaxxdurang (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah I have a 4th platoon that I am working on With Gunnery Sergeant Daved Randolph called Randolph's retards, but thats just cause its what he called us before we deployed to Iraq.


----------



## The Riddler (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm running a Freebooterz Ork army in Cleveland Browns helmets. I call 'em the Dawg Pound Freebooterz. :laugh:

Been into the Browns since the 80's Bernie Kosar era....now my Warboss is packing a squig and a kombi and is currently unamed....but i think it'll be cool as hell to call one of my Burna Boyz "Burny Kosar" :biggrin:


----------



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

I collect Tau:
Shas'O'Ksi'm'Yen'J'ya - Commander Pureheart (he joins the drones, and i call the unit the 18" unit of doom, all their guns are rng 18

Shas'El'Ksi'm'Yen'Shas'Mont'yr - Commander Fireblood (Or Tankblaster)

Shas'Vre'K... what the heck, he's called Positional Relay dude.

Shas'Ui'Ksi'm'Yen'MARK I (this unit's called 'my little strike force')
Shas'Ui'Ksi'm'Yen'MARK II
Shas'Ui'Ksi'm'Yen'MARK III (He got cloned)

Shas'Ui'Ksi'm'Yen'get-a-move-on-you-horrible-little-lot (He is a fire warrior team leader)
Shas'La'Ksi'm'Yen'Mark I
Shas'La'Ksi'm'Yen'Mark II
-you get the idea-
Shas'La'Ksi'm'Yen'Mark X (the unit's called firey)

Develfish 'Fishy'

Kroot Shaper 'eat that body over there'
A number of unnamed kroot (although one of them is called Krootly, the unit's called 'the kroot unit' - imaginative, i know)

8 Vespid - the leader is called Bugsplatted, they always die every game (and the unit is called bugs of doom when fighting SM)

8 gun drones - Drones 1-8

The broadside team called 'Da Big Gunz', christend by the Ork Warlord 'Splattered-accross-the-landscape'
Broadside 'target located. target locked on. target terminated'
Broadside 'target located. target locked on. target... just killed you with a chainaxe'

Hammerhead 'Big flashy gun of doom'


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

Shas'O Tau'n Mi'ros'kai = Commander Blackheart

Aun'el T'au Mua'dib = Ethereal Divine Flame

Shas'el Voir'la Ha'ru'tos = Commader Ravenclaw

Elder Shaper Korrapox

My commanders


----------



## The Hobo Hunter (Jan 2, 2008)

My guardsmen don't consistently live long enough to get names......


----------



## fearlessgod (Jul 3, 2008)

My Iron Warriors lord's name:

Lord Kel'Darich, Tyrant of the Eastern Fringe

All who know him tremble with fear. All who don't....will! :biggrin:

~fearlessgod~


----------



## Vid13 (Jul 22, 2008)

My SM Commander's name is Captain Dean of 3rd Company of the Death Crows Chapter 
THen theres Captain Cornelius of 4th

And yeah I'll roleplay sometime


----------



## shadowborne (May 5, 2008)

Hmm, my space marine captain is called Bob.

First Tactical Squad sergeant: Billy
Second Tactical Squad Sergeant: Bobby Jo
Scout Sergeant: Dale

Dreadnought name: Big Bubba

Have names for all my troops also. Doing Ultramarines but wanted to sort of do something different, instead of the standard names go with more of a ******* feel.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Captain Ardias, Commander of the 3rd Company, with great achievements in the Tyrannic Wars. Guess which chapter.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Second Legion:

Primarch Aurum
Commander Arcadius
Chaplain Lucius
Chief Librarian Ezekiel

Then Sergeants:

Thule
Tiberius
Christian
Bulle
Tylbalt
Varus

Then Kill-team

Sergeant Varthes
Zoran 
Stelos
Telion
Tiberius
Cassus
Remus
Marcus
Bulle

I'm mega on the nameage and fluff:victory:


----------



## Wykyd (Jun 15, 2008)

Chaplain Johan, Shepard of the Lost.

I use alot of germanic names through out my army.


----------



## Untitled401 (May 12, 2008)

Red Corsairs Commander: Zhekther Volpac a.k.a. Lord Volpac of Blackheart's Chosen. My own renegade chapter that is Huron Blackheart's personal guard.

Emperor's Children Commander: Oboron Maldir (pronounced "Mal-deer") a.k.a. Lord Maldir of the Sadist Interrogators Legion. Another one of my own chapters.

Khorne Commander: Khurn The Second Coming! sounds cheesy but no one fears him because he rarely attacks due to having a daemon weapon of khorne and me rolling at least a single '1' per turn.


----------



## RazikTheDevourer (Jul 28, 2008)

2nd in Command Of The Chaos Shadow Fist Berzerkers
Chaos Terminator Lord Razik The Devourer


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

Black Legion force called the Darkfist Cohort. Basically an amalgmation of the 2nd and 4th Luna Wolves Battle Company from the Heresy.
Led by Lord/Battle Commander Varius Hargoth, Sorceror/Advisor Theilus
Sergeants, First Assault Force:Lieutenant Kasarius (Tactical Squads-5 and Havocs-3. Terminators-2)
Arus 
Urisal
Lathian
Narth
Ferth
Harius
Ulladdon
Maraddon
Jethin
Yathun
Second Assault Force: Lieutenant Athaddon (Raptors Squads-6, Tactical Squads 4)
Haser
Ulios
Lethinar
Ralphius
Salius
Oldor
Odaecor
Attal
Ikkas
Kathon
Third Armoured Force: Commander Hathus (Emperor's Children Defector) (20 Predators, 30 Rhino's and 6 Land Raiders.)
Fourth Assault Force: Lieutenant Varrathon (Berzerker Squads- 23)
Harkh
Sathron
Rokhal
Rukt
Berkin
Khalor
Ankhas
Tarkin
Nirthank
Orval
Orshal
Erhlem
Rathdore
Darrath
Daas
Sadour
Buhaso
Ethihas
Ulioth
Gorn
Griman
Odam
Irkan

Fifth Assault Force:Lieutenant Avaron (32 Defilers, 10 Rhinos, 10 Predators, 2 Dreadnoughts)


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

Thats my Apocalypse Force, wayy too much models thanks to my bros input.
Onl used to have a 60 Model 2000point force, got my dros Black Legion Destroyers and they owned, 5 wins 2 losses, 9 draws....lol


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Dessel Ordo, Legion Master of the Scorpion Knights - Sole light of the Emporer in the Scorpinox system; Ruler of the Scorpinox system and High Commander of the guard. (situation compelled the Scorpion Knights to swell ranks to 6000 brothers, and take controll of all system governing, this is a faithful SM force, not traiter, just highly divergent)

Canderous Jafan, High Master of Sanctity, advisor to Legion Master Dessel Ordo, Spiritual sheild and ward of the Emperors faithful in the Scorpinox system.

I know having my screen name being my Legion Masters name is cheese, but whatever


----------



## The Thunder Ravens (Jul 7, 2008)

my commander is Thuder ravens 3rd company captain Auralia Skarrus theres also prime squad vet sergeant Arcus Krade and also vet sergeant Estra Lex of 4th squad and 3rd company standard bearer Kale Sorren ( hope you like these, i do it's cool having names for your characters coz you see their story appear over a couple of games and then you have your very own heroes of your chapter/horde/regiment, gonna go now i'm rambling.


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

I don't have a name for my HSO, but my devil-may-care, who dares wins Junior Officer is called James 'Jim' Macavity.


----------



## titan slayer (Jun 21, 2008)

dreadnought captain amalex the dammed put there by a mob of angry orks R.I.P
current commander Sejuuk the bloody minded soon to be replaced by Corvus the ice hearted all are (or were) lords of khonre


----------



## Autarch of Bahls (Aug 2, 2008)

*My Autarch*

My autarch's name is Roy of Bahls.


----------



## Autarch of Bahls (Aug 2, 2008)

that is to say he's from the planet of Bahls, and let's just say that he can back up the name...


----------



## CarnifexFreak (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't have a name for any of my 'Nids, for obvious reasons. My Ork warboss is called "Gruzzle Nutzkrak"


----------



## scionex (Aug 2, 2008)

Colenal Artinius "Iron Fist" Macharov of the 15th Felucia Battle company alpha "The emperors shield". My IG commander, the nickname comes from when he was moving up the ranks he had to punch his way out of an assualt after losing his chainsword. In this particular battle he lost his hand while protecting himself against a Dark eldar poisoned blade, it was replaced with a power fist


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

wulox-master of the 3rd company salamanders
James-dreadgnought 3rd company salamanders


----------



## Jabby (Jul 17, 2008)

From deep in the Eye of Terror, thought lost to the warp, Niklas the Collector: Champion and chosen of Tzeetch sifts the wreckage and devastation left in his lords dark brothers wake.

Niklas the Collector is a sorcerer lord bearing a daemon weapon and gathers his warband in search of the lost trophies and weapons of the old ages.


----------



## NeckbeardEpidemic (Aug 4, 2008)

Blight Lord Mephyriox of the Angels of Pestilence. Seconded by Plague Conjurer Neskryr Bathis.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Farseer Beltaion, his loyal Warlock Endenu and the rusty trusty scout Heneladious Udois. Beltaion's brother is a pirate, Baitoc who is looting Imperial transports and orky stuff. He helps out every once and a while:biggrin:


----------



## Zorenthewise (Aug 7, 2008)

My Chaos team: the Silver Ravens
Daemon Prince who believes himself to be the Chaos God of Perfection: Syrus Aschallen
Chaos Lord, declared the High Priest of Syrus: Kreiden tres Valn

and my Ork team: Da Skul Krakaz
Ork Freeboota' Warboss: Badrukk Krulfang da Bad


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

My blood angels captain is named Belaphon, Sanguinary Priest (i still have one for fluffs sake) is Brother Meynard ( yes, Monty Python i know)

My chaos army im starting on has one Aspiring Champ so far Gizkhus of the Sons of Drakus

and my kill team of Black Wolves has Frijnisk Ironmane as its wolflord


----------



## fett14622 (Apr 29, 2008)

Truthiness08 said:


> Longrod VonHugenstein


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## fett14622 (Apr 29, 2008)

My SM commander is *Captain Nero*, captain of the 2nd Company. 
He is the commander of the *Emperor’s Wrath*


----------



## Jardezz (Aug 6, 2008)

My Commander is *'drumwhirl'* Chaptermaster Jardezz.
Master of the Deathwing is Maxim Destrian.
Then I have Vindorian Harlow, Captain.
Idaeus Vanen, Chapterpriest
Kandoras Sondar, Scriptor
Zariel, Scriptor

For my Ultras, Black Templars and Blood Angels I don't have names yet.
But for my Templars, I'am going to set them near by the Sabbat World Crusade!
I love the storys of Gaunt's Ghosts!


----------



## Tom_Peanut (Apr 15, 2008)

Renagade Chapter Master Krios is mine his chief librarian now a sorcerer is called Atreus, wanted my renagade chapter to have a Greek influence so i got them off a Greek name website cant renember what they mean tho.


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

damaskoo-terminater lord CSM renegade force
skildrad-aspiring champion (2nd in command) CSM renegade force
farlode-sorcerer CSM renegade force
relkarsa-sarge of squad
and so on...


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

My commander doesnt have a name 
but when i get my flyrant, he'll be known only as 'The Harbringer' :grin:


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

I dont have a name for my nids comander but i bought a hobbit and named him Bilbo T'Bagginz


----------

